# Greetings from almost the bottom of the world.



## Kiwibutafly (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi everyone. I live in Wyndham, New Zeaaland along with my hubby, our foxy Tussock,5 budgies, 2 quails and 6 chickens. I work in the local rest home.
Spend most of my free time knitting when I'm not gardening or walking the dog.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## schbus03 (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome from NJ - USA. You sound like you have a wonderful life!


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Kiwibutafly said:


> Hi everyone. I live in Wyndham, New Zeaaland along with my hubby, our foxy Tussock,5 budgies, 2 quails and 6 chickens. I work in the local rest home.
> Spend most of my free time knitting when I'm not gardening or walking the dog.


Welcome. This is a wonderful friendly site and there's great help here from everyone. It's my first "go-to" when I turn on my computer in the morning. I call it "my fix" for the day.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome, Kiwibutafly, from Western Massachusetts, USA. I hope you enjoy being with us!


----------



## JeanMarieG (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, I have 3 dogs (small - terriers) and a cat. Unfortunately, I work in DC (1 - 1 1/2 hours away) so the only knitting I get done is on the way and at lunch... Welcome to Paradise,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello from northeast England glad you could join us


----------



## weba (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi from Ontario Canada


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome from Southern Ontario,Canada.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello Kiwibutafly,from Australia, I will be in New Zealand from the 21st of Oct, we will be touring but I'm not sure if we will be close to you. Welcome to K.P.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from across the ditch.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Welcome to this amazing helpful site&#128515;. My daughter lives in NZ down the bottom of the south island&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome Kiwibutafly from N.S.W. Australia.
Cheers Helen


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome from New Hampshire, USA.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome, from Maryland!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome from across the ditch


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

welcome to this fantastic kp place where I don't no what I wood of done if I didn't come here there are all fabulous and friendly people and they are always here when I need them 
so enjoy and welcome from me angela from uk

do you live near a place called wellington new Zealand as I have family there

angela your crochet friend



Kiwibutafly said:


> Hi everyone. I live in Wyndham, New Zeaaland along with my hubby, our foxy Tussock,5 budgies, 2 quails and 6 chickens. I work in the local rest home.
> Spend most of my free time knitting when I'm not gardening or walking the dog.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome from Pa!


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey there, and welcome from Tennessee ~  It sounds like you have a full house! Hope you'll still have some time to spend with us :thumbup:


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan, USA! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from NYC... :lol:


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Bayside Queens NY!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello from Northampton, England.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin USA


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome from California.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome from South Africa. This is the best knit and crochet forum on the net.
Hannet


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

welcome from up in Christchurch..


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## wendyirene (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi from another Kiwi. Hope you will enjoy this forum


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome! Although I am in Sydney at the moment, home is Manurewa.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome from Florida


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

welcome from Pennsylvania USA


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well Kiwibutafly, I had to Google Tussock and found you either live with a MOTH or a DOG or a HILL OF GRASS!!! LOL I would like to hear more about your DOG, right?? 

In any case, a big welcome from New York State, USA.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

Welcome!! Isn't it great that you are now part of a group from all over the world. I live in NY state near Lakes Erie and Ontario. No where near NY city. It is beautiful county and farming is the biggest industry and proud of it. You will love Knitting Paradise.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

welcome from somerset uk


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Welcome to you and nice to meet you. I am sure you will enjoy this site, there is help here for you if need be.


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

G'day from across the ditch in Sydney Australia.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome from sunny Florida USA


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome from Grand Rapids, Michigan. Glad to have you here.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Canada!


----------



## Iowan (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi from Iowa,where the tall corn grows.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome to Kp. It is an addicting site with lots of inspiration.

SEA from Maine.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome from Montana.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Welcome from towards the top of the world.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AiLin said:


> Welcome from towards the top of the world.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello from Kansas, USA! My son and his family and parents-in-law have been there twice (his inlaws lived in Hamilton for several years - had been sent there for work). Son loved it there. My DH is an avid birdwatcher and lived vicariously through the photos Jason sent. We would love to go see your beautiful country, but probably won't ever make it. Such a big, beautiful world and so little time and money.........sigh.....


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Kissimmee, FL USA


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi to the bottom of the world from the top of the USA. Sounds like a nice life there as is mine. We retired about 40 years ago and still haven't had a boring day. I guess it all depends on your interests. I know you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from far northern Florida, USA.

Hazel


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

welcome from Otaki


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## suzy122 (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome from Dunedin, up the road.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome from Virginia, USA


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome from New Hampshire!


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Welcome from Northland the other end of NZ


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Greetings from Australia


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## AnnemariesKnitting (Oct 25, 2013)

Welcome from Auckland


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi and another warm welcome from across the ditch, Australia.  You seem to be a very busy lady.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

welcome from Canada


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Hi and welcome to KP from the Adirondack Mountains of New York state, USA.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Well done from the bottom of the world! Greetings from the USA!


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

welcome from Rotorua Invercargill born and bred but been up north since 60's(army) Lived in Winton on a farm 2007-2008 great site


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome from Sydney NSW


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome from "almost the top of the world", Chugiak, Alaska


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome from Northern VA.


----------



## Kiwibutafly (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow thank you all for the lovely warm welcome. &#128144;&#127800;&#127799;&#127801;


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

checked where you live and sure enough you are at the bottom.....almost. So nice to hear from you.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome from Tennessee,- USA ! There is no doubt, that you will like to participate here !


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Kiwibutafly said:


> Hi everyone. I live in Wyndham, New Zeaaland along with my hubby, our foxy Tussock,5 budgies, 2 quails and 6 chickens. I work in the local rest home.
> Spend most of my free time knitting when I'm not gardening or walking the dog.


Hello and welcome from the Pacific Northwest in Oregon USA.


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome from the Waikato, this is a wonderfully inspirational site


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome from Illinois, USA.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Calgary,Alberta, Canada.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------

